# Day 8 of the Baytril...concerned... SEVERAL questions.



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

So Priss took the antibs as well as one might expect for the first 6 days. Day seven she truly had her fighting spirit back and last night was a horror show. She still has two days left and I am afraid that administering it to her is stressing her out more than it is benefiting her.

1)I know you are supposed to finish all ABs but, is it worth it?

I saw an immediate improvement in her after two days. She was eating, drinking and poopinng regularly again and I was SO relieved. She hasn't for the last two days (sigh) and last night, for the first time in her life, she didn't sleep under her pigloo, she slept under her liner, under the lamp. It is warm here, so she should not have been cold. In fact, it is warmer in her igloo than out, I am guessing, but she did sleep under the liner.

2)Could her stomach be upset from the Baytril causing her to refuse to potty again? She is eating and drinking.

She hasn't wheeled in two weeks -- since her tummy seemed to have started bothering her. she is walking normal, the vet thought she looked great. I clipped her nails. She runs around the house and her cage like normal. I was thinking that I shouldn't worry until we are off the abs and her tummy returns to normal.

3)Am I losing it?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm gonna answer but don't take all I say as the only truth as I'm not that much of an experienced owner... Ok?  

1. From all I've read about antibiotics (working at a microbiology lab years and years and years ago) you should always finish your antibiotics. If you don't you are risking developing an antibiotic resistant form of the microorganism you're fighting. That's because during the first days of treatment the weaker bacteria is killed which will make you feel better, but the stronger ones might need extra time and doses to be killed. Not finishing your meds but having exposed this bacterias to the antibiotic might make them resistant. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. 

2. Antibiotics make me feel like s***... seriously. I think it makes them feel the same. You can try to put her in a little bit of warm water and see if that helps her have a bowel movement. You can also try to find a probiotic supplement for her. But if you're really worried a new vet visit might be a good idea. 

3. Of course you're losing it. Everybody who owns a hedgehog is. 

Maybe you can get some superworms, chop their head and inject them with the antibiotics? 

I wish I could help more. I'm keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Finish the antibiotics. Two more days of stress is nothing compared with the possibility that the bug isn't 100% killed and then you are in for two more weeks of medication stress... in addition the the havoc the bugs are unleashing upon your little one during that time period. And, as mentioned... you could be creating a superbug. Believe me when I tell you that you do NOT want to help create a superbug. 

A couple things you can do to help with tummy issues: 
- unseasoned pumpkin or baby food squash
- add acidophilus to her kibble


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, both of you. I knew in my head I had to finish, I just needed someone to tell my heart that. I have been putting probiotics on her kibble and will continue to even after the ABs are gone. Sigh. Two more days of **** -- we can do it.

Let's hope we survive. I will try the squash tonight.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My Pete was having a hard time with her bowel movements, she would poop every night but would have to strain a lot... I've been giving her a little squash baby food every other day and it's been helping a lot. Maybe Priss would benefit from more fiber in her diet? I remember youre looking into new foods for her, maybe you could try to find something higher in fiber and see if that helps too. Good luck!!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't want to change her food and put her on ABs at the same time, so we will do a change over this week, a few days after we finish the meds. 

My huge concern is her lack of wheeling! She has never gone this long without.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you sure she hasn't been wheeling not even a little bit? And keeping her wheel clean?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Yay for finishing out the antibiotics! As almost a nurse (graduate from nursing school in 18 days!!!) I can say it is very important to finish out the course of antibiotics. While improvement is a great sign, it doesn't mean that all the nasty bugs have been killed off and often when humans or hedgehogs stop taking their antibiotics they get sick again within a few days  So I am happy you have decided to finish out the antibiotics!

As far as the wheeling is concerned, it sounds like you have a constipated hedgehog. I would guess that she is uncomfortable from this and doesn't want to wheel. Which sucks because activity is one of the best ways to help constipation! I would agree with trying some of the constipation remedies and hopefully she will be regular again soon! Maybe when you take her out to play tonight you can set up a large play area that she might run around in? Any activity would help 

Good luck, hang in there!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope she's feeling better soon  One thing though is I think I remember hearing before that if you do probiotics too close to an antibiotic treatment that it can effect the treatment. I may be wrong but I know with humans the doctors usually say to start with the probiotics after the antibiotic treatments are over. Just wanted to say in case it applies here.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

yet another vote for:

1) finish the 'biotic...even with the ugh factor

2) if she doesn't like squash or pumpkin, go for sweet potato...my guys won't touch the other stuff but gobble sweet potato up like the hedgie gods sent it just for them!

2) *probiotic*...i always feed one but it is especially important during & for a few days after to re-establish gut flora...my vet always have me probiotics with my antiobiotcs until she realized i was feeding it constantly. she still recommended bumping it up during antibiotic treatment though - esp if it was one of my sicker guys.

>>>>>>>>>>hugs<<<<<<<<<<<< to you & Ms. Hissy Prissy


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

After you finish the antibiotic round...

Give an increased dosage of the acidolphilus after the antibiotic has been completed. And continue to give it for 7-10 days. If your hedgehog likes baby foods, sprinkle the acidolphilus on the baby food so that every last bit of it is eaten. I start the increased dosage 12 hrs after the last dose of antibiotics.

You may not see a lot of improvement in stool for a day or two. Also do not be too alarmed if you have a day or two of normal stools then it gets a little off again for a day, I've had it happen every time Cooper has been on antibiotics. His GI doesn't do well on them, and it takes time to fix the problem.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Numerous of my gang have been on FortiFlora http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/Pr ... ments.aspx It comes in little packets and sprinkle half a packet on the food per day. Mine loved it and gobbled up their food.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks all! I am food shopping for her this week and I will add the probiotic to her kibble as I have been since we started the ABs. I will amp them up a bit for a few days but keep her on them permanently. Her poops this morning were much better -- phew!

I am hoping once we are done with the ABs (last dose was tonight!), her tummy will settle in a few and she will get back to wheeling.


----------

